# What is it called



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a Indian Tumbler and wanted to know what type of color is it. I know that we call here as "Cheeni"; "Lal Cheeni" to be very specific as the word "Lal" refers to reddish color.
Also what type should be the breeders to get this type......are they also need to be "Cheeni" as the one in the pic?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Red mottle.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

What type should be the Parents to get one "Mottle". I mean, I need a mottle offspring...any color..... should I have the parents also Mottle?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Please help!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well mottle is supposedly a dominant gene, so mating the bird to anything should get you some. On the flip side I heard that red mottle genes could possibly not be the same as black or blue mottle genes. If you don't have another one thing I guess it wouldn't really matter what you cross it with, if you have another then breed them together. I will probably do some "experimenting" of cross red mottles with others non mottled birds and also black mottled to see what happens.


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

A white, Red pepper head spangle!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Tiplets said:


> A white, Red pepper head spangle!


WTF, thats funny


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> WTF, thats funny


LOL, I know!!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL that is funny


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It could also be bronze mottle, as bronze can often look like RR. I'm assuming it could also be RR reverting back to white, which some do, but I'm not sure if they turn out THAT white. Hopefully George will take a look and enlighten us on that. Pencils can also end up with white bodies and colored heads.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

red mottle and red grizzle is not the same color right?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well yes, grizzle will not produce a mottled look like that. There seems to be multiply grizzle genes which will create a "mottle". Some start out all one color then moult half away, some moult fully away, others moult into white sides. Some will retain a solid head while others will have a grizzle head.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

APF_LOFT said:


> red mottle and red grizzle is not the same color right?


Red mottle is strictly a phenotype however grizzle is a genotype that creates different phenotypes depending on base colours and other modifiers ie. Ash red grizzles will look different to Rec red grizzles. As logan has pointed out there are a few different genotypes that create a red mottle.


----------

